# Old wrench



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

A friend of mine who I'm doing a built-in for spends a lot of time in and out of Europe and Asia. Last week he went to Georgia and Croatia and a few other places. While there he picked up a set of old wrenches because he knows how much of a tool geek I am.
This is the only one he could find tonight, but has a whole set for me apparently. :laughing::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

TheRecklessOne That is way cool. I love old tool. Do you collect them and used them or just collect them?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Handy...I use all the antique planes and power tools that I have, but tools that are easily lost or hard to find like this one will be displayed.

KC


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Handy...I took a picture so you can see the size difference. If I remember right 18 mm is the closest metric "equivalent" to 3/4. So for the USSR wrench to have a 17 mm end the wrench is actually kind of weeny. Way cool, but weeny. It would be hard to use for anything that was torqued on I think, but it will be proudly displayed! :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RO,
Pretty cool. It'd be way cool if he has a whole set for you.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

TheRecklessOne Yep I see what you are talking about. It is small. That would only tell me that the guy that used that wrench every day must have had some big arms.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Just curious, were these made for export? English instead of Cryllic (sp?).


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Good question Gene. He found it in Georgia which used to be in the USSR I believe, but I didn't even think about it being stamped in English.:blink:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I found this wrench in a box of stuff I got this weekend. It's got something very unusual about it. 
















Don't read this if your still guessing what it is.
The 5/16 end measures 1/2" and the 3/8" end is 9/16" If you know bolts you'll know that the measurments corrispond to the size of the bolt not the head. A 5/16" bolt uses a 1/2" wrench, and 3/8" uses 9/16". 
I have never seen this before.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've needed this wrench all my life!*

I'm always guessing at the 1/2" or 9/16th socket or wrench, and usually am wrong. You'd think I'd have learned by now. DUH!:thumbdown: 
My old wrech collection is below. There's a strange one in there a combination wrench and hammer, but it has a mfgrs. or tool maker's stamp on it. The large one I think is a railroad wrench. It's about 23" long! My first wrench was a small monkey wrench similiar to the one shown, age 6 or 7 I think. FYI.:yes: bill


----------

